# New Applicant



## dpen (19 May 2011)

So I just did my CFAT and medical and applied as an infantier. I was told that this year there are few being accepted into the infantry because of the end of the war and over recruiting in recent years. I was given some info on Vehicle Tech and Aviation Systems Tech. I hear that as a vehicle tech that youre an infantier before a mechanic and that you do all of the SQ before you start your trade training. I have definatly had my eye on the infantry to be a marksman but its not looking good. Does anybody have any input??


----------



## frank1515 (19 May 2011)

Go to www.forces.gc.ca and look at the video for Veh Tech or AVN Tech. That's what the jobs are. It also tells you what course is needed to be fully trained, how much you make as a Pte and all that good stuff.

I will not comment on Veh Techs being infanteers before Veh Techs, someone with a broad wealth of experience can answer that one. 

Also, you don't have to be an infanteer to be a marksman. I worked with a Lt(N) who was on the Navy shooting team.


----------



## BearPusher (20 May 2011)

If you want to be an infantier, don't look at other trades. Sure a veh tech "might" be a soldier first and will do their sq before their trades training their will be a mechanic first and foremost, except if they work most vehicle recovery. Just like I'm a sig op, yet a soldier first. I won't see any field or "green" kit for the next year.


----------



## Precept (21 May 2011)

Every member of the CF is a soldier first, and what ever their trade is second. Also, every army trade does SQ. Don't join for V Tech unless it's something you want to do. Your not going to be an infantry soldier who might fix a vehicle, you will be someone who fixes vehicles who might have to take the role of an infanteer.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (21 May 2011)

BearPusher said:
			
		

> Just like I'm a sig op, yet a soldier first. I won't see any field or "green" kit for the next year.



You're in for a rude awakening my friend.  ;D


----------



## dpen (24 May 2011)

Well thanks for your thoughts. I just figured it is good to have a back up plan.


----------



## pitdroid (26 May 2011)

Whats Infanteer or do you mean Infantry?


----------



## frank1515 (27 May 2011)

Infantry is the trade. The correct use of the word "infanteer" is infantrymen. (According to my spell check, infanteer is not a word)


----------



## AmmoTech90 (27 May 2011)

Spell check =/= Dictionary


----------



## Occam (27 May 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> Infantry is the trade. The correct use of the word "infanteer" is infantrymen. (According to my spell check, infanteer is not a word)



I believe you'll find that "infanteer" is widely accepted slang for an infantry soldier.


----------



## frank1515 (27 May 2011)

I see. 





			
				AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Spell check =/= Dictionary



http://oxforddictionaries.com/noresults?dictionaryVersion=region-uk&isWritersAndEditors=true&noresults=true&page=1&pageSize=20&q=Infanteer&searchUri=All&sort=alpha&type=dictionarysearch

Not to be a nuisance, but it is not a word according to the Oxford Dictionary.


----------



## aesop081 (27 May 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> I
> Not to be a nuisance,



So stop being one and STFU.

Too harsh ??


----------



## frank1515 (27 May 2011)

Nope, got the message.


----------

